# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  neu entdeckte Tierarten in Thailand

## Erwin

Immer wieder finden Wissenschaftler in Thailand (vornehmlich in den Nationalparks) Pflanzen und Tiere, die bisher noch völlig unbekannt sind und keinen wissenschaftlichen Namen tragen.
So hat ein Entomologe (Insektenkundler) namens Nantasak Pinkaew, der an der entomologischen Abteilung der Kasetsart Universität arbeitet, in den letzten 3-4 Jahren schon 20 bislang unbekannte Kleinschmetterlinge entdeckt, mit lateinischen Namen versehen und beschrieben.

Das jüngste Beispiel ist ein Schmetterling aus der Familie der auch bei uns zahlreich vertretenen Wickler, die ihren Namen daher haben, dass einige ihrer Raupen die Blätter, auf denen sie leben, einrollen („wickeln“), um vor Fressfeinden wie Vögeln geschützt zu sein.

Die 2018 von Pinkaew beschriebene Art wurde in einigen Exemplaren im so genannten Diprerocarpus-Wald im Khao Yai Nationalpark gefangen. 

Ich zeige hier mal ein paar Fotos: einmal den Wald, in dem man die Art gefangen hat. Dann ein Bild des Schmetterlings im „natürlichen“ Zustand, mit zusammengeklappten Flügeln; sodann ein Bild des aufgespießten Tieres in gespannten Flügeln – so sieht man die Tiere in wissenschaftlichen Sammlungen. 

Die Fresspflanze der Raupen dieser neuen Art wie auch die Raupen selbst kennt man noch nicht. 

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Sieht fast wie eine Motte aus.

----------


## Erwin

Ja, wein4tler, Motten sind ja ebenso Kleinschmetterlinge. Im Gegensatz zum englischen „moth“, was alle Nachtfalter, also auch die großen, umfasst. 

Es wurden in den letzten Jahren aber auch größere Tiere in Thailand entdeckt. Ein Beispiel ist Acathosaurus phuketensis, eine Art stachelige Eidechse. Ein Herr Montri Sumontha, der an einem Research Institute in Ranong arbeitet und Spezialist für Echsen Südostasiens ist, 
fand die Echsenart bei Ranong und gab ihr den Namen.

Das Bild hat der Autor selbst im Internet hochgeladen.

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Das Tier hat etwas von einem mythischen Drachen an sich.

----------

